# Heartbroken for my heart rat Freyja (pic heavy)



## PurpleGirl

Recently, my little heart rat Freyja began displaying typical PT symptoms and we had her treated at the vet with steroids. For several days she seemed better, both in balance and general perkiness, until yesterday she was almost behaving normally. However, yesterday I noticed she was looking very lethargic and upon inspecting her, found her to be extremely limp in my hands, she could barely crawl. Her ribs and spine felt more pronounced than a couple of days ago.
I tried to encourage her to eat soft food and drink some water, both of which she refused. We couldn't get a vet 'til today, so all day yesterday I sat with her on the couch, stroking her and trying to comfort her. Her motor skills rapidly faded over the course of a few hours, until the only movement she could manage on her own was to move her arms upwards slightly (she was producing a lot of porphyrin from her eyes and she kept trying to wash it away, which was too difficult for her since the spasms that started in the evening resulted in her front arms being straight out in front of her, she couldn't really bend them) and when she peed, she couldn't move herself away from it. I helped wipe her eyes and belly, I tried hard to make her comfortable and my fella and I stayed awake all night with her, neither of us expected her to make it through the night but she somehow soldiered on.
Today, we took her to the vet, who agreed that she was at the end and having her put to sleep was definitely the kindest option. After the injection, we held her and kissed her as she quickly faded away. I cried and told her I loved her. I adore all my babies but Freyja had always had a special bond with me, a true heart rat; I will dearly miss her frenzied washing of my hands and face, her little lip kisses, her funny miniature toe, how tiny she was compared to most adult rats and how she loved to gobble down cornflakes. I'm so heartbroken and it's going to be so hard to get used to not seeing her greet me every time I enter the room; her best friend Magnus is really going to miss her too, they clicked immediately on meeting and he's been her shadow ever since.

Beautiful baby Freyja when we first got her:



















.... and being her wonderful self:

"This looks kinda like mummy and daddy but it doesn't taste like them, what's going on...?!"












































Finally, this is her yesterday, dozing in my hands. One last picture of her cuddling in with her mum.










I miss her so, so much. I loved her like crazy, she was such a special character. Play hard with your lost friends, baby. x


----------



## mameur

sorry for your loss she was so adorable.


----------



## TexasRatties

A www so sorry for your loss. I can tell y'all loved her very much.


----------



## EJW323

What a beautiful girl, I'm so sorry you lost her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky

I'm so sorry you lost Freyja. She was so adorable. I love your description of her personality and her miniature toe. Thank you for sharing your memories and photos of your beloved heart rat. I know she will be missed.


----------



## JLSaufl

Ugh, i'm so sorry Purplegirl, I always loved how you talked about her. Thank you for sharing her last hours with us. The final picture is so lovely and heartbreaking, I definitely teared up looking at her.


----------



## evander

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PurpleGirl

Thanks so much for your nice words everyone, it means a lot. My fella and I are feeling very sad about losing her but of course also glad that she's no longer in that state, it was painful to see such a chipper little girl looking so worn out; I'll never forget her and and the way she would randomly stick her nose right in our ears for fun to make us jump, lol.


----------



## lcs

I'm so sorry for you loss. I'm glad she didn't suffer for too long and that you were able to help her through to the end. You were lucky to have each other. <<hugs>>


----------



## PurpleGirl

Thank you, we certainly were lucky to have been her owners.


----------



## Lesti

I'm so sorry. Those pictures of her are so adorable and your description is as well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy

I am so sorry for your loss...

I don't know how it happens or even why.... but somehow tiny little animals choose us to be their best friends forever, their packmates and even their surrogate parents. Do they think we are rats, or do they think they are humans, or don't they care?

Just about all rats have a relationship with us, but then there are the very special ones that actually seem to become part of who we are. In some strange sense their love defines us in their eyes and when they are gone we lose that bright reflection of ourselves in their hearts and we are somehow less and alone.

I asked another poet once whether she thought love died. She had a difficult life and had suffered a some deep emotional tragedies and she remained certain that love goes on forever... I share her sentiment. Freyja's love will stay with you forever and some day where all of the separate streams of life and love flow together you will find each other again. You were both blessed to find one-another, to have each other and to share the love beyond the meaning words can convey, in a universe where we are only separated by space and time death has no permanence, love goes on forever and you have your reflections to keep you company until you can be together again... Somewhere beyond our understanding of life there are lots big rattie kisses waiting for you so keep your skritching fingers and hugging arms ready for when you see Freyja again.


_*VITA BREVIS, SED AMOR SEMPER EST.*_


----------



## PurpleGirl

Thank you, I do feel like a little sliver of my heart has gone with her, I'm just glad that we gave her a happy life and that we have so many photos of her to remember her by. I'm not totally sure what I believe in terms of afterlife but it would be wonderful to someday see her again, her and all our other little departed furbabies. I miss her kisses so much.


----------



## tori_m

I'm so sorry that you lost her but I'm very happy that you loved her. I hope you find comfort in the fact that she lived a happy life!


----------



## kyzer

Freyja was adorable, I love the picture of her where it looks like she's surfboarding  She seemed like such a little character from how you described her. I'm so sorry for your loss, she was a very lucky rat to have shared her life with you.


----------



## PurpleGirl

Thank you  I love that surfing picture too, my fella in the photo wasn't feeling well and it was like she was trying to cheer him up, lol.


----------



## Laylicorn

I'm so sorry for your loss, she was gorgeous.


----------



## PurpleGirl

Thank you. x


----------

